# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ترجمة الامام السيوطي

## دعوة إلى الله

هو الإمام جلال الدين أبو الفضل عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر المصري السيوطي (أو أُسيوطي أو إِسيوطي أو سُيوطي أو سَيوطي أو سِيوطي) الطولوني الشافعي, الملقب (بابن الكتب) [[ولقب بذلك, لأنَّ أباه أمر أمه –وكانت أم ولد له- أمرها بإحضار كتاب, فأجاءها المخاض عند الكُتُب, فوضعته بينها]], ولد سنة (849هـ), وتوفي سنة (911هـ) وقد ناهزَ من العمر واحدا وستين سنة.

(نشأته وعائلته)
• ونشأ إمامنا يتيمًا بعدَ أن تركَ أبوه الوصاية لمشايخ زمانه كالكمال بن الهمام وسراج الدين البلقيني وقد بلغوا الستمائة نفس, وكان أبوه من سلالة الصحابة وخيار العرب, وأمه عجمية, فترعرعَ في جميع العلوم بلا استثناء.

(إمامته في الحديث)
• (وكان أعلمَ أهل زمانه بالحديث, وفنونه, ورجاله, وكان يحفظ ما يزيد على مائتي ألف حديث), وقرأ أمهات الحديث على تقي الدين الشلبي, وقرأ ألفية العراقي على سعيد الدين المرزباني, وإنما نالت ثقافته الحديثية مكانتها لتلمذته على يدي عدد من النساء الكبريات, أمثال زينب بنت الحافظ العراقي وسارة بنت السراج بن جماعة وغيرهما, ويشهد له إمامته في الحديث كتبه الوافرة في هذا العلم, كـ"تدريب الراوي" و "الأزهار المتناثرة في الأحاديث المتواترة" و "نظم الدرر في ألفية الأثر" و "قطر الدرر في شرح ألفية العراقي في علم الأثر".
(تبحره في العلوم)
• وقد تبحر في سبعةِ علوم (الحديث, والتفسير, والفقه, والنحو, والمعاني, والبيان, والبديع) ويقول (قد كملت عندي آلات الاجتهاد بحمد الله), وتعلم التصوف عند شيخه محمد المجذوب.
• وشهرة الإمام السيوطي تغني عن أقومَ بترجمة له, إذ كيفَ يعرِّف قطرةٌ بالبحر, كما قال عن نفسه:
.......**** علمي كبحر من الأمواج ملتطم

(فضيلتان للإمام السيوطي)
الأولى/ أنه ضربَ بكلِّ حظٍّ وافر, فلم يدعْ شيخًا يستفاد منه إلاَّ ولازمه, فشيخه (عز الدين الحنبلي) و (أمين الدين الحنفي) مع أنه شافعي المذهب.
الثانية/ أنه يلازم الشيخ حتى وفاته أو أن يلزمه فترةً طويلة من الزمن, حتى ينهل من علم شيخه قدر المستطاع.

للفائدة:
* من أراد الاستزادة, فعليه بـ "حسن المحاضرة" للسيوطي, و"شذرات الذهب لابن العماد", و"الضوء اللامع" للسخاوي, و"طبقات الشافعية" للأسدي, ومقدمة تحقيق "البحر الذي زخر" لأنيس طاهر, وغيرهم كثر. 
__________________

----------

